# Hooray for Poulan Pro Trimmers haha



## uncccarp (Jul 14, 2010)

I have a PPB250E trimmer that the pull rope broke. It broke right at the crank. My question is, is that something I can fix with new rope, which I have. and how difficult is it to get to the spool and rewind the spring for the crank. Or, is this a problem better left to the pros?


----------



## uncccarp (Jul 14, 2010)

Well, talked to a couple of mechs and they all were in agreement that getting to that spool would be real difficult without a shop. First you have to remove a cam that runs the shaft and then pull off the clutch that is right in front of the spool. And they all said that Poulan is one of the few trimmers that are built that way.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

There are quite a few trimmers out there with this design. It's not that hard after you have done a few dozen of them, but can be a real pain the first time. Once you have the shaft off and throttle cable disconnected from the engine, you need to take out the retaining screw in the clutch drum, then unscrew the clutch, after that, removing the starter housing is pretty easy.


----------



## wa5ngp (Aug 14, 2010)

*retaining screw*

Have you noticed that the different makes use all kinds of different retaining screws? Some allen, some torx, etc. Do they sometimes use reverse threaded ones? I've been fixing a few string trimmers lately and they seem to vary a lot.

Don


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

I have run across clutch drums held on with Allen head, Torx and standard slotted screw heads. I have yet to find one held on with a left hand thread screw.


----------



## wa5ngp (Aug 14, 2010)

Right now I'm working a Ryobi trimmer. Down in the neck of the drum it looks to be a combo flat head and torx screw. I'm sure that you've seen them. Problem is that the neck of the drum is so narrow that I'm going to have to grind a screw driver shaft down to get down in there. I was concerned that it might be different in some other way too.

Don
in Central Texas too.


----------

